# Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?



## Svenno 02 (28. September 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Vater hat mir eben erzählt-macht gerade 2 Wochen auf Gran Canaria urlaub, dass ein Angler an Steinfelsen am Strand mit Makrelenpaternoster 30-40 cm silbrige schlanke Fische gefangen hat.
Beim Ansprechen des Anglers meinte der das das Leronen sind;+,

Was sind Leronen für Fische oder was könnten das für Fische sein, die er da gefangen hat, mein vater, der fast keine Ahnung vom Fischen hat , das das riesige heringe sind mehr aber auch nicht|supergri

Ich tippe im Moment auf Wolfsbarsche oder Meeräschen!
wisst ihr mehr?

LG Svenno 02


----------



## Arbun (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Vielleicht Gelbstriemen? erinnern bischen an Makrelen bzw. Meeräschen... sind aber *freiwasser Fische* und kann man mit Makrelen/Heringspaternoster fangen!

Laut dem Link hier werden sie bis 35cm, in der Adria meist bis 25 cm gefangen...

Wäre meine Vermutung, da du auf Meeräsche tippst (ein Einheimischer und ich haben die schon mal aufn 1. Blick verwechselt) und Mackrelenpaternoster als Fangmethode, was recht typisch ist!?

PS.: Bevor ich die Fischart kannte dachte ich auch an komische Heringe?|kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

.. moin..
könnten ja vielleicht auch  makrelen sein ???

greetz

lars


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Arbun schrieb:


> Vielleicht Gelbstriemen? erinnern bischen an Makrelen bzw. Meeräschen... sind aber *freiwasser Fische* und kann man mit Makrelen/Heringspaternoster fangen!
> 
> Laut dem Link hier werden sie bis 35cm, in der Adria meist bis 25 cm gefangen...
> 
> ...


 
Das könnte nartürlich sein muss ich meinen Vater mal mailen!#h

@hans albers , Makrelen ja das kann auch hinkommendann aber irgendiwelche Makrelenarten dort!


----------



## Arbun (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Das Problem ist das man den Namen "Leronen" nicht wirklich im Netz findet... bei der Seite hier find ich keine "Leronen Makrelen"?|kopfkrat Nur "Lirio"-Zitronen Makrele (page 6), sieht aber kräftig aus, eher Richtung Thun!

Ich hätte nebst Makrelen, noch nen Vorschlag:Makrelenhecht (verwandt mit Hornhecht), kommt ausdrücklich auch in der Gegend der Kanaren vor, und wird bis zu 46cm lang hier der Link





Das Viech heißt auch "relanzón" auf Spanish? siehe hier;+


----------



## Nolte (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Arbun

Deine Boops boops=Boga(deine erste bilder) sind zwar schon aber sie gehen nicht auf kunstköder,bei uns(Portugal)eine plage.

@Svenno02

Ich tiepe auf Jack mackerels=bastard makrelle=Carapau die sind sehr agressiv und gehen auf jeder art von Kunstköder solange sie die entsprechende grösse haben (sehr schmackafte fisch).

FC


----------



## Arbun (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Arbun
> 
> Deine Boops boops=Boga(deine erste bilder) sind zwar schon aber sie gehen nicht auf kunstköder,bei uns(Portugal)eine plage.
> 
> ...



Achso, bei uns nimmt man eher Selbstgebastelte Paternoster mit Fisch/Tintenfisch Stück, auf Kunstköder hab ich in Adria nie probiert (macht man in HR nur vom Boot), danke für den Hinweis! Damit fallen die Bogues(Gelbstriemen) weg!!!

An Jack oder Holzmackrelen hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur der Name paßt irgendwie nicht so, kann aber gut sein!

Falls Bilder+Infos gewünscht:Link1 / Link2


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@all

Danke für die informativen Antworten , ich denke der Makrelenhecht wird es sein, sieht ja aus wie ein übergroßer Hering!
Wenn mein Vater in einer Woche zurückkommt werde ich ihn fragen!
Und dann mal sehen.Welche Fischart ihm da bekannt vorkommt von den Bildern.


----------



## Nolte (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Arbun

Ein schöner "Bica"hast du als avatar(eine meine lieblings fische vom Boot aus obwohl die auch vom Land zu fangen sind.
Hier ein bericht von meine letzte urlaub (geschrieben von Rob)
da kannst auch eine bica sehen die ich fang.
http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=329
auch jack mackerel=carapaus sind dabei.

FC


----------



## Arbun (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Nolte: Petri! Traumhafter Bericht und sehr schöne Fische, Danke:m
bekomm ich direkt Heim-/Fernweh

Sind u.a. auch meine Lieblingsfische neben Flußbarsch|supergri Bica=Arbunovi (plural in kroatisch) sind vom Boot größere Exemplare möglich, am Strand sind die kleineren da meist schneller:g Größere sind aber auch recht vorsichtig!

@Svenno 02: Bin gespannt was welche Fischart es war!

LG


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Svenno 02: Was neues vom mysteriösen Fisch?


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Arbun schrieb:


> @Svenno 02: Was neues vom mysteriösen Fisch?


 

Ja , ich warte zwar immer noch auf ein Foto, aber mein vater hat mir einen Ausschnitt gezeigt, bei denen er die Angler gefilmt hat.
das erstaunlichste#q
es waren See- , also Wolfsbarsche.
Die Montage bestehend aus einer langen Brandungsrute nem Heringspaternoster sowie einem Pilker oder Blinker und dann in die Wellen geworfen und schnell eingeholt brachte den sehr viel Erfolg.


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> das erstaunlichste#q
> es waren See- , also Wolfsbarsche.
> Die Montage bestehend aus einer langen Brandungsrute nem Heringspaternoster sowie einem Pilker oder Blinker und dann in die Wellen geworfen und schnell eingeholt brachte den sehr viel Erfolg.



Ist wirklich krass, hätt ich nicht gedacht, Wolfsbarsch auf Heringspaternoster, sowas wie ne Wolfsbarschhegenne:m 

Aber womöglich simuliert das Ganze nen flüchtenden Kleinfischschwarm, war der Angler mit der Methode besonders erfolgreich? Man lernt ja nie aus|bigeyes


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Arbun schrieb:


> Ist wirklich krass, hätt ich nicht gedacht, Wolfsbarsch auf Heringspaternoster, sowas wie ne Wolfsbarschhegenne:m
> 
> Aber womöglich simuliert das Ganze nen flüchtenden Kleinfischschwarm, war der Angler mit der Methode besonders erfolgreich? Man lernt ja nie aus|bigeyes


 
Ja er war sehr erfolgreich, allerdings ging das beißen nur bei guter Brandung am späten Nachmittag#h, als mein Vter da war fing er 8 Stück und das in einer Stunde, mancher einer wäre über einen schon erfreut:l, aber das Fische töten müssen die Spanier noch lernen#q

LG Svenno


----------



## Nolte (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Svenno 02

"aber das fischen töten mussen die Spanier noch lernen"

Ist/s so!???...War das nicht ein bissyen "zu generel"???

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=SaIoEjBfsbQ&feature=related

FC


----------



## Arbun (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Ich glaub auch, daß die Aussage zu generell ist... Pauschalisierungen sind generell falsch

Ich versteh aber was er meint...

Hintergrund wird ähnlich wie in Kroatien sein: Binnengewässer brauchen Schein+Erlaubniss -> Kurs wo man lernt waidgerecht zu angeln und eben Fische zu töten

Am Meer ist meist eine Erlaubnis nur zu kaufen -> manche wissen es, manche eben nicht... habe viele Alte Leute beobachtet, selbst Kollegen um Mitte 30... häufigste Varianten: 
1.) *meistens* Fische einfach so in den Eimer oder in ne Tüte geworfen, Fische sind erstickt...
2.) *sehr häufig* gefangene Fische in Eimer mit Wasser - erst beim säubern getötet
3.) *weniger häufig* Fische *nur* mit Schlag auf Kopf betäuben, dann ausnehmen...
4.) *selten* Betäuben + Herzstich

sind aber eher diejenigen, die sich am Hafen ne Tüte voll kleinerer Fische für's Mittag-/Abendessen fangen.

...habe es als Kind auch nicht gewußt, Fische gefangen und in Wassereimer, den rest durften die Erwachsenen in der Küche machen!

Die Binnen-Angler beherrschen da das waidgerechte töten "meist" ausnahmslos!

Die versierteren Meeres-Angler wissen natürlich auch wie man waidgerecht fischt...

Abhilfe wäre zB., in Küstengebieten im Biologieunterricht das waidgerechte behandeln von Fischen schon den Kindern beizubringen... oft lernt man leider  in der Schule gerade die praktischen Dinge *nicht*! 
(In Deutschland darf man das ja erst, wenn man Fischereiprüfung hat, wo man sowas, wenn auch nur theoretisch, immerhin lernt...)


----------



## Nolte (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Es spielen viele andere faktoren eine rolle

Zbs: Ein ausgenomene oder verblutete Wolfsbarsche werde in "Südliche Länder" nach eine weille ungeniessbar (Man geht ja nicht gleich nach Hause)es werden noch stunden lang gefischt
Kann es mir nicht vorstellen das ein Blutleeres Sargo oder Dourada noch kulinarisch interessant währe nach so ne prozudur
Beim bootsfischen bei uns währe ein ding der unmöglisckeit Jeder kleine fisch die kelle dursch zu schneiden und somit ein horror scenario in Boot zu presentieren...Oje!:q

In den Nordlische Länder sind andere situationen (temperaturen) und andere fische,nicht zu vergleichen mit Südlische Länder
obvohll man es mit "bestimte fische" auch so umgeht,betäuben/kellschnit und soweiter...
Und dann giebts auch noch angler und ANGLER.

FC


----------



## Arbun (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Erstmal ich bin genausoviel kroate wie deutscher, damit mich hier keiner falsch versteht, deshalb das Beispiel...

Dort ist's auch sau heiß im Sommer, aber die meisten fischen auch nicht um die Mittagszeit, man fägt früh oder spät auch meist besser... (vorletzter Sommer 3 Monate kein Regen an der Küste!)

Wobei ein ausgebluteter Fisch besser schmeckt (ist Geschmacksache), und sich eigentlich auch besser hält...das Blut verdirbt schneller!

!!!Man schneidet den Fisch ja nicht gleich auf!!! Man betäubt ihn, kehlt ihn (Kiemenschnitt, zumin. Herzstich), und er bleibt sonst ganz/zu! Geht auch super bei den kleineren... (würde mich auch noch nerven wenn sie aus dem Eimer springen, die zappeln ziemlich lang)

Das mit der sauerei auf dem Boot ist allerdings richtig, aber wenn man ne große Dorade oder Zahnbrasse mit n Gaff rausholt, hast auch Blut?

Was das verderben anbetrifft kenn ich das auch, hab dort nen Köfi für Fischfetzen benutzt, daher hat weil !komplett aufgeschnitten! usw. nach ca. 15 min schon zu stinken/gammeln angefangen!

Grüße, Arbun

Ich kannte auch zuerst die Fische aus den Südlichen Ländern (Adria), deshalb angle ich hier in Deutschland vornehmlich auf Raubfische, sind den Mittelmeerfischen zumin. teilweise am ähnlichsten:q


----------



## Nolte (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Arbun

Man "Gafft" nicht Dourade oder Zahnbrassen,man keschert sie
korrekterweise!
Douraden (meistens die grössere)werden am tag gefangen und diesen fisch auszubluten währe total falsch.
Man kann ja von Dorschartige(ich fische auf diesen in der Nord
und Ostsee seit 25 Jahre und kelle sie auch,da ist/s sinvoll) fische so reden,aber nicht von brassartige fische (Salzwasser),diesen währen "zu" austroknen und damit Qualität verlieren,das ein ausgeblutete fisch besser schmekt ist bedingt
den manche fische "sollen"bei der zubereitung der Blut verlieren
und so die qualität bewahren.

PS:Bei uns werden nur Conger Gegafft oder Big Game fische die "getötet werden sollen".
FC


----------



## Arbun (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Arbun
> 
> Man "Gafft" nicht Dourade oder Zahnbrassen,man keschert sie
> korrekterweise!
> ...



Ja, ich denke wir reden von Fischen die zum futtern mitgenommen werden, also hab schon mitbekommen wie größere Doraden gegafft wurden, allerdings war es nen Berufsfischer (Bekannter von uns), der sein Parangal (Langleine) einholte... Zahnbrassen (Dentex) =Zubatac auch, siehe youtube:

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=x_sAWpy5bI4

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=8OS2QABKiX8&feature=related

Gut, ist möglich, aber ich empfand keinen Qualitätsverlust... seit dem ich in Deutschland den Angelschein gemacht hab, töte ich Fische immer so!? Ist vielleicht subjektiv!

Wobei die Fische beim Herzstich im Gegensatz zum kehlen auch kaum Blut verlieren!!! Dennoch ist's weniger quälend! Der eigentliche Grund!

Grüße, Arbun

Fazit: Andere Länder andere Sitten, aber nen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten, sollte man überall machen. 
Herzstich, wenn er nicht austrocknen soll 
Kehlen, wenn er ausbluten soll

PS.: Würde mich aber interessieren, welche Fische man wegen kulinarischem eher Kehlen, bzw. eher Herzstich machen soll?


----------



## Nolte (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

@Arbun

PS.: Würde mich aber interessieren, welche Fische man wegen kulinarischem eher Kehlen, bzw. eher Herzstich machen soll?         

-----------
Komplizierte sache!!!

Wie du sagtest!...Andere Länder andere site(auch andere fische)
Bei uns ficht man auf Auratas/Dentex(giebts ausnahme) mit Boots Quiver ruten "kleinere rollen" und Keschert sie.

Und wie ich schon sagte"ein ausgeblutete Dourade"verliert an Qualität...Kann mir nicht vorstellen ein getroknetes gespaltete Aurata zu grillen,"schmekt einfach nicht mehr"in gegensatz zum Dorsch zbs.
Um das zu beurteilen muss man schon der fisch genau kennen 
den es giebt "kleinisckeiten" die den unterschied machen
ich werde auch nie ein Seezunge filetieren(in Deutschland ist/s normal) oder die haut abziehen,es giebt andere metode die besser den geschmack von solche edel fische zu geltung bringen,Länder/Leute an der küste wissen natürlich besser damit umzugehen als andere die damit wenig in kontakt kommen,zbs ein Portuguiese weiss sehr wenig mit ein Zander umzugehen (anglerisch oder kulinarisch)
aber um so besser mit den eineimischer fische.|supergri

FC


----------



## Arbun (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Arbun
> 
> PS.: Würde mich aber interessieren, welche Fische man wegen kulinarischem eher Kehlen, bzw. eher Herzstich machen soll?
> 
> ...



Allerdings hast du recht, das es auch waidgerechter ist große Doraden und Dentex zu keschern, aber ich kannte es von Kroatien halt so, aber habe selber noch nicht gegafft, da nicht so große gefangen... bin eher Uferangler (weil ich nicht dort lebe, nur die Familie meiner Mutter ist von dort...)

Naja, andere Fische in kroatischer Adria nur zum Teil, da kein Atlantik...! 

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das der am höchsten geschätzte Fisch in Kroatien der Hechtdorsch (_Merluccius merluccius_) danach kommt erst Dorade (Orada auf kroatisch), sehr beliebt ist auch Drachenkopf... 

Mein persöhnlicher kulinarischer Favorit ist Hechtdorsch und Petermännchen (ja der Spinnen-Giftfisch), danach Arbun, Dorade und Co (Soviel zu kulinarischen Vorlieben):g

Allerdings wird Hechtdorsch bei uns seltener mit der Angel gefangen, eher Netz.

Aber bemängelt habe ich wie gesagt nur das unweidgemäße töten dort! Da bei nem Herzstich das Herz nur zu pumpen aufhört, aber das Blut im Fisch bleibt, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund bei nen Fisch zu warten bis der selber erstickt!#t

Grüße, Arbun


----------



## Nolte (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fische von Steinfelsen mit Paternoster gefangen -nur welche?*

Ja...Es ist ein "schweres" tema,in ein paar Forums bei uns habe

ich es schon "probiert" zu discutieren aber es kamm nicht viel dabei raus.

Noch acht Monate bis ich wieder Auratas fangen darf:c
in der Brandung eine wahre erlebnis.

FC


----------

